# Headphone ( Budget - 10,000 inr )



## Hrishi (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi folks,

Looking forward to upgrade my audio hardware.
I am currently using a pair of IEMs from Sony , namely the MDR-XB90.
Bought them for ~4k.
I now feel the urge to have a a headphone instead of IEM. 

I have considered Audio Technica ATH-m50x but I have never listened to a pair of phones that sounded neutral. I like crystal and clear output instead of muffled sound.
Most of my audio files are lossless audio.

I am waiting for opinion on it and other headphones that are equally good.
Budget - 10,000 rs.
Purchase- Online only.
Time frame - September end.
Type- Over the ear Headphones, easy and comfortable fit.
I mostly use it for listening to music and playing games and movies.


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

What will be your audio source? If it's the laptop/pc default audio output, a high end headphone won't mean much. 

Anyway I'd suggest the ATH M50X as I own it and found that it sounds fantastic.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 18, 2015)

*Steelseries Siberia V2 Frost Headset*

Extremely pleasant sound, with good bass and sound clarity.
Comfortable design for longer use, fits my ears perfectly (although that would depend from ear to ear - but should fit most ears).
Superb Noise cancellation.
The wire is perfect in length, not too short, not too long.
Overall Build quality is pretty good.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 18, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> *Steelseries Siberia V2 Frost Headset*
> 
> Extremely pleasant sound, with good bass and sound clarity.
> Comfortable design for longer use, fits my ears perfectly (although that would depend from ear to ear - but should fit most ears).
> ...


How's the surround sound on this...
Is this true 5.1 or emulated


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 18, 2015)

I have heard a lot about the Siberia V2. People have mentioned that it's worth the money. However , the fact that I can afford m50x in my budget makes me think twice. I am looking for the best in the budget , since this is a long term audio hardware I am going to purchase.

I am also planning on buying an AMP as well along with a set of Audio Card for my gaming Rig.


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I have heard a lot about the Siberia V2. People have mentioned that it's worth the money. However , the fact that I can afford m50x in my budget makes me think twice. I am looking for the best in the budget , since this is a long term audio hardware I am going to purchase.
> 
> I am also planning on buying an AMP as well along with a set of Audio Card for my gaming Rig.


I have listened to Siberia V2 on many occasions, it is nowhere good enough to compete with the M50X. M50X is on a whole different level, Grado, Sennheiser are some brands you can consider if you have 10k budget. Even my on ear Koss Porta pro sounds better than the Siberia V2.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2015)

If you are going for a long term investment then look for audio oriented Headphone . Gaming oriented Headphones are not generally good when you listen to audio files.

Going for reference headphones like Grado will be a drastic change and you may not like it.

M50X seems to be the natural progression. 38 ohms impedance will make it as one of the easiest driven headphone.


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> If you are going for a long term investment then look for audio oriented Headphone . Gaming oriented Headphones are not generally good when you listen to audio files.
> 
> Going for reference headphones like Grado will be a drastic change and you may not like it.
> 
> M50X seems to be the natural progression. *38 ohms impedance will make it as one of the easiest driven headphone.*


One of the reason I like it so much, never feels underpowered when driving with my LG G2.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 18, 2015)

Faun said:


> If you are going for a long term investment then look for audio oriented Headphone . Gaming oriented Headphones are not generally good when you listen to audio files.
> 
> Going for reference headphones like Grado will be a drastic change and you may not like it.
> 
> M50X seems to be the natural progression. 38 ohms impedance will make it as one of the easiest driven headphone.





tkin said:


> One of the reason I like it so much, never feels underpowered when driving with my LG G2.


I will cut short the Siberia V2 out of the picture then.
I checked with Audio Technica on their official FB page and seems like the M50x can be used without an amp as well. I guess that makes it portable as long as I have a backpack with me.

Could you shed some light on the close competitors from Sennheiser ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I will cut short the Siberia V2 out of the picture then.
> I checked with Audio Technica on their official FB page and seems like the M50x can be used without an amp as well. I guess that makes it portable as long as I have a backpack with me.
> 
> Could you shed some light on the close competitors from Sennheiser ?


A few headphones I researched before I bought the M50x. Note: I have not used any other so can't comment. You can read reviews and draw your own conclusion.

Sennheiser HD 558, though it costs a lot more.
Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro, massive impedance(250 ohm), needs amp.

There are more, research brands like Grado.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

Get m50x with an amp and enjoy. Money well spent.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Get m50x with an amp and enjoy. Money well spent.


Is AMP really necessary though ?
I mean if my smartphone can drive the headphone pretty easily , I was wondering if adding an external amp would actually make any difference at all ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Is AMP really necessary though ?
> I mean if my smartphone can drive the headphone pretty easily , I was wondering if adding an external amp would actually make any difference at all ?


Not required. You can get a soundcard or usb dac, the onboard sound does not do justice to the M50X. But it will run fine with your mobile.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Is AMP really necessary though ?
> I mean if my smartphone can drive the headphone pretty easily , I was wondering if adding an external amp would actually make any difference at all ?



M50x is more towards low imp, so your phone can help out there but by adding amp it will make the oomph better


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 22, 2015)

Bought M50x from Amazon.in . Cost me 9,090inr.
I am waiting for delivery of the product.


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats. Pics and review when you get it.


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 23, 2015)

Congrats, Probably I'm too late for this thread. Personally, I use Sony XBA-H1 and some assorted bunch of Sennheiser stuff. Particularly I liked HD 558, quite a contrast to my sharp IEM and overall sound was pleasing, especially when paired with a good audio source, say Creative Sound blaster E3 or Fiio E18. I would love to compare M50x against HD 558. 

The problem with a headphone amplifier is that they are expensive. While if you have a bunch of audiophile grade hardware laying around, it makes sense to buy one. But if I'm buying just one headphone which costs as much as a decent entry level amp, doesn't make much sense. At 38 ohms, I think most good portable audio players can handle the volume, not if overall quality with M50x. You can always go for an entry level amp like Fiio A3 or Creative E1, although I have no idea how much improvement they will deliver(never used them).


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Congrats, Probably I'm too late for this thread. Personally, I use Sony XBA-H1 and some assorted bunch of Sennheiser stuff. Particularly I liked HD 558, quite a contrast to my sharp IEM and overall sound was pleasing, especially when paired with a good audio source, say Creative Sound blaster E3 or Fiio E18. I would love to compare M50x against HD 558.
> 
> The problem with a headphone amplifier is that they are expensive. While if you have a bunch of audiophile grade hardware laying around, it makes sense to buy one. But if I'm buying just one headphone which costs as much as a decent entry level amp, doesn't make much sense. At 38 ohms, I think most good portable audio players can handle the volume, not if overall quality with M50x. You can always go for an entry level amp like Fiio A3 or Creative E1, although I have no idea how much improvement they will deliver(never used them).


Rather a better option will be FiiO E10K, dac+amp at affordable price.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2015)

tkin said:


> Congrats. Pics and review when you get it.


Thanks.I will review it with pics.

I have a Sansa Clip. It's a good DAC afaik. Have rockboxed it already and it sounds great for flac on my existing IEMs.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2015)

Got my pair of M50X today!
First feeling after listening! - That clarity and balance! haven't heard that before.
I think , it will take some time before I get used to them.

Awesome build quality , very comfortable (though they press against the skull a bit , and I am finding it a bit odd but I guess I will get used to it.)
Long cables , balanced sound , subtle bass , well balanced mids and kind of raised highs. 

Will post full review after few hours of listening. 
Pictures :

*i.imgur.com/sNsgO1E.jpg

*i.imgur.com/m4Ob9JQ.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice pics. You got dual monitor setup ? For battlescreen ?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Nice pics. You got dual monitor setup ? For battlescreen ?



Thanks. 
Yes , I have dual Monitor Setup.
The primary monitor is HP XW22 FHD , which is pretty awesome! The secondary one is a mainstream 28" HDTV , I hooked up for monitoring temps , chats , voips , etc while gaming and also serve as additional space for workstation and laptop.


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2015)

Fantastic purchase, do a review.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

Yup we want review


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2015)

I am a bit confused between M40x & M50x .. budget is not a issue. Got a good soundcard too.


----------



## seamon (Oct 12, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I am a bit confused between M40x & M50x .. budget is not a issue. Got a good soundcard too.



M50x- Neutral with a v shaped sound.
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro - V shaped- has stronger Bass.
Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro - V shaped open headphones so sound is better but zero isolation.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 13, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I am a bit confused between M40x & M50x .. budget is not a issue. Got a good soundcard too.


M40x has a flat response , well suited for sound studios and monitoring purpose.
M50x has comparatively higher bass but still way lower than majority of other headphones.( yet it has a very well balanced mids and highs ).
If you want some deep punchy lows don't go for m40x.

Ps : M50x are more consumer friendly and multi purpose.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2015)

Ordered M50x for 8409 at Amazon yesterday, I was lucky that lightning deal was going on and had about 15 minutes left  , it should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Ordered M50x for 8409 at Amazon yesterday, I was lucky that lightning deal was going on and had about 15 minutes left  , it should be arriving tomorrow.



Kongrats!!!! Post the initial impressions and pics!


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Ordered M50x for 8409 at Amazon yesterday, I was lucky that lightning deal was going on and had about 15 minutes left  , it should be arriving tomorrow.



It's again on sale. You could have used HDFC card for additional 15% off.

I was hoping for it to slash by half of original price.


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 15, 2015)

*www.cart2india.com/dj-headphones/a...M5MZiNj7o_kdoNLWFCEYI-IpnF7OrvXtVzxoC7j7w_wcB


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2015)

Got the Headphones, holy crap these are good. good upgrade from my Denon 310. 

Source: Fiio X1. 

yet to test with Bohemian rhapsody


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 16, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Got the Headphones, holy crap these are good. good upgrade from my Denon 310.
> 
> Source: Fiio X1.
> 
> yet to test with Bohemian rhapsody



What's your say on it from comfort level after using other headphones ? Do you find them a bit tight ?


----------



## dalco (Nov 20, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> *www.cart2india.com/dj-headphones/a...M5MZiNj7o_kdoNLWFCEYI-IpnF7OrvXtVzxoC7j7w_wcB



It's cheaper at Cart2India but whether this site is genuine.


----------

